# asus vs. gigabyte



## ankush28 (May 31, 2013)

hey gus
I want your personal thaughts about GIGABYTE B75-D3H vs. ASUS P8B75-M LX.
I am building a same rig with some modification in my rig almost everything is fix except the MoBo.
Both above MoBos are same and neck to neck in performence, price.
Personally I dont like gigabyte, when i was building my pc I faced some problems with bios and OS installation.
I found that the asus' bios is pretty nice graphical, UEFI, mouse controlled.
The one feature that caught my eyes in asus is igpu acceleration, as my friend is not going to add any graphic cards in future,I think igpu is sufficient for playing CS like games.
some drawbacks of asus one..
only 2 ram slot (enough)
max 16gb (even 8gb is enough for him)
but i like the ram freq OC 2200max.
current configuration is
i3-3210
gigabyte b75-d3h/ asus P8B75-M LX
4gb value ram corsair
cx430v2 psu
dell in1930/2030 whichever VFM
he is mostly using pc for cpu intencive softwares.
My request is can you please tell me pros and cons of both MoBos , and which one will you prefer.

ankush 
please give your reviews if you have used this mobos and vote on the POLL 

hey guys reply ASAP

hey guys 55+ views not a single reply..


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Jun 1, 2013)

As you said - there isn't much to look at based on performance; especially in your case where your friend isn't interested in using one gpu slot - so forget about two.
With both based on the B75 chipset - you could find some differences if you spent some time doing some in depth research on which company uses better capacitors and other minute things which shouldn't count much as both the brands are pretty reliable.

The major standout however remains that the Gigabyte offers 4 RAM slots offering more MEMORY expansion- doesn't really look much of a point now but could prove out important later on - say 3-4 years later if apps started using memory on large.
Also - getting the Gigabyte would mean saving a good 500-700 bucks.

On the other hand ASUS offers higher attainable RAM freqs - though you could change the RAM profile even on Gigabyte one if you had the high end RAMs which offer the same.

In cases where in performance is almost the same - my area of concern would be confined to after sales service and the cost- which is a tie too with asus having a slight upper as they re well known for their after sale service. However the Gigabyte sells cheaper.

As far as I know - there are absolutely no technical issues with the b75-D3h BIOS as I have it on one of my systems since long. Well Asus BIOS could be more fancy but that really shouldn't bother you.

Coming to the igpu acceleration - Being honest here - it really doesnt matter - I have read tons of reviews where in people have overclocked the hd 4000 to more than 30 percent and yet yielded less than 5-6 percent gains - so the boost shouldn't be a factor that affects your choice as in your case the performance gain would be even more marginal.

So I would recommend getting the Gigabyte one if the price gap is more than 500 and invest that amount into other parts like the monitor - perhaps get a larger one by adding a few more bucks or maybe a better mouse/mouse pad for some pro gaming or maybe buy some books if he is a geek.

If the prices are almost the same - then pick ASUS.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 1, 2013)

Actually, the Asus is ~300 cheaper than the Gigabyte.


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Also - getting the Gigabyte would mean saving a good 500-700 bucks.
> If the prices are almost the same - then pick ASUS.



b75-d3h costs ~ 500 bucks more compared to P8B75-M LX


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks for your help guys 
agree with you @ bombayboy, topgear.
on flipkart asus is costly but in local market asus is nearly 300-400rs less.
so should i go for that finally!
I dont think so that in future he will need 16GB OF RAM even 8gb will be more than enough.
so if there is no issues with asus one i am going for that....
@ mods this thread can be close now...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Jun 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> b75-d3h costs ~ 500 bucks more compared to P8B75-M LX



I see - I have lost touch of the prices. In that case - Asus should be a better choice given OP doesnt have problems with the DUAL channel Memory.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2013)

both the b75-d3h and P8B75-M LX has dual channel memory architecture only b75-d3h has two more memory slots to increase the total memory capacity which can be installed.


----------

